# tourism visa-number of re-rentries in Japan for French citizens



## Polo777

Hello,

I am a french citizen who took a 1 year leave of absence to travel around the world.

I went to Japan for 2 weeks in October, and another 1 week in November. I am planning to go back to Japan in December for another 3 weeks to ski and snowboard.

As a French citizen, I am allowed to go to Japan for tourism for 90 days. But am I limited to the number of entries/re-entries into the country?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Polo


----------



## Bevdeforges

You'd have to check with the Japanese consulate to be certain, but the general rule on those 90 day courtesy visas is that you are limited to 90 days in a 180 day period. That roughly translates to "you have to spend as much time outside of the country as inside."

From your schedule, it sounds as if you should have no problem, as your December trip will only bring your total to 6 weeks, and you have been outside Japan for at least that long.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Polo777

Bevdeforges said:


> You'd have to check with the Japanese consulate to be certain, but the general rule on those 90 day courtesy visas is that you are limited to 90 days in a 180 day period. That roughly translates to "you have to spend as much time outside of the country as inside."
> 
> From your schedule, it sounds as if you should have no problem, as your December trip will only bring your total to 6 weeks, and you have been outside Japan for at least that long.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev. I'll double-check with the Japanese consulate to be sure.

Cheers,
Paul


----------

